# BIONICLE fans =D



## Lewi (Oct 16, 2009)

Any BIONICLE fans here =3
If you don't know what the hell I'm on about, then www.bionicle.com will help.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 16, 2009)

No, but I'm still into Pokemon  26 and still going strong~


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 16, 2009)

Pokemon is awesome.
---

Bionicle was cool when it first came out. Now it sucks.


----------



## Takun (Oct 16, 2009)

Lewi said:


> Any BIONICLE fans here =3
> If you don't know what the hell I'm on about, then www.bionicle.com will help.



Yes I did.  The first like 2 sets, maybe 3.  Not after that D:



PriestRevan said:


> Pokemon is awesome.
> ---
> 
> Bionicle was cool when it first came out. Now it sucks.



YES O:


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 16, 2009)

I remember the original. I had all of them.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 16, 2009)

Actually, now that I think about it, I remember buying one Bionicle toy, since it looked cool and it was on clearance - it was that thingamajigger that looked like a spider, but had 4 legs, and shot the little flying spinny thing from its back.


----------



## Hir (Oct 16, 2009)

Definately not.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 16, 2009)

Nope, I'm a Lego city/town fan. How many Bionicle sets do you have Lewi?


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 16, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Bionicle was cool when it first came out. Now it sucks.



This. Just like pokemon.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 16, 2009)

I still think pokemon is cool ;_;

Though I have no idea how/if they're going to make a fifth generation, when they've made the mother freakin' GOD of them all


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 16, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> This. Just like pokemon.



And Digimon.


----------



## Hir (Oct 16, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> And Digimon.


Digimon was _never_ cool.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 16, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Digimon was _never_ cool.



Didn't pokemon come out before digimon?


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 16, 2009)

the first six were the only cool ones.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 16, 2009)

I was toward bionicle so much i made a ten inch crossbow that shoots over 5 meter for bionicle, but i left it, as i did to pokemon, FF and iamhappyplz.


----------



## Lewi (Oct 17, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, I remember buying one Bionicle toy, since it looked cool and it was on clearance - it was that thingamajigger that looked like a spider, but had 4 legs, and shot the little flying spinny thing from its back.


  That's cxalled a visorak => I've got two.


----------



## Lewi (Oct 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Nope, I'm a Lego city/town fan. How many Bionicle sets do you have Lewi?


 Meh, not really sure. I only really buy them now for parts so I can build my own =D check out http://www.flickr.com/photos/comilarapa/ to see my stuff!


----------



## Lewi (Oct 17, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Digimon was _never_ cool.


 Correct.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 17, 2009)

Were the motorcycle looking ones Bionicle? Or did they just use similar pieces?

Edit: RoboRiders and Slizers. Holy shit this stuff came out when I was _nine_. Fucking nostalgia attack.

http://www.1000steine.com/brickset/images/8511-1.jpg
http://www.1000steine.com/brickset/images/8512-1.jpg

http://www.1000steine.com/brickset/images/8506-1.jpg
http://www.1000steine.com/brickset/images/8503-1.jpg


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 17, 2009)

I loved the original. I tolerated the second. I liked the third. After that... no.


----------



## Lewi (Oct 18, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Were the motorcycle looking ones Bionicle? Or did they just use similar pieces?
> 
> Edit: RoboRiders and Slizers. Holy shit this stuff came out when I was _nine_. Fucking nostalgia attack.
> 
> ...


  Slizers and Roboriders = awesome. I know I was only about 2/3 then, but hey =P


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 18, 2009)

Pokemon rules. Forever.
Digimon seemed like an interesting concept when it first came out, but it failed miserably.
Bionicle was cool when it came out, but the new stuff just sucks.


----------



## Morroke (Oct 18, 2009)

I have one of the original Bionicles, got the first movie too.

Then suddenly, I stopped caring.


----------



## Jewel (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm still a Bionicle fan, although I will admit I have virtually no clue as to what the series is doing at the moment (I got lost when the Inika/Barraki showed up). 
Kopaka will always be my favorite Toa.

(Also, as I noticed they were mentioned, I am also a fan of Pokemon _and_ Digimon.)


----------



## Pikuna (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, I'm only a fan of the three movies. =3
Not so the fan of the toys.
The movies are really great and I like the characters.
My favorite Toas are Vakama and Matau. :3


----------

